# US Dollar .... Elliott Wave analysis



## MARKETWAVES (14 May 2005)

OK , WAYNE  .....  here  they  are ....


----------



## MARKETWAVES (14 May 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

ok wayne ...


----------



## tech/a (14 May 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

Waves---this is some seriously good charting.

You interested in running a school (Here on the forum) covering Elliot Wave?
When and if you have time.

Starting with the basics.Im sure youd have more than me (I have an elementary understanding) involved!.

Far from Gann-------Elliot from what I have seen over 12 yrs is an analysis tool which deserves respect as do those practitioners with sound understanding.

Thanks again.


----------



## DTM (14 May 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

Yes, nice charts waves.  

Thanks for taking the time out to enlighten us, and a school for elliot wave 

would be greatly appreciated by all.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## roddy radar (1 June 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*



			
				DTM said:
			
		

> Yes, nice charts waves.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to enlighten us, and a school for elliot wave
> 
> ...




Yes excellent work - the DCX gives a great indication of all the components - and how right you were - long before the French vote!


----------



## wayneL (1 June 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

Waves,

Thought I had replied here.....pardon my unintentional rudeness. 

Nice charts, as always. Must be some effort here...what with scanning, saving posting etc.

Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

Wow what a great Impulse move.
Price is moving well toward Waves 5th wave count of 89-91c
I expect an inside day after such a strong move.


----------



## Battman64 (1 June 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

Nice work Marketwaves
Elliot has some very good points


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 June 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

*US  DOLLAR ......  UPDATE  WEEK  ENDING 6-2-05*



    THE  US  DOLLAR   has blasted  its  way  through  some major  resistance  areas  and  continued  this past  short  4   day  week ....

  These  2 pages  are  forward  looking .....

    Pay  close attention  to  the  las t  2  charts .....  on  page  2 ,,,,  posted  here  ....  The  stochastic  oscillator  is  in  overbought  territory...
   This is a  good  time to  look  at   whats  going  on  with  some  other  oscillators .....



TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 June 2005)

*Re: US  DOLLAR .... ELLIOT WAVE ANALYSIS*

pg...2


----------



## MARKETWAVES (17 June 2005)

*Re: US Dollar .... Elliot Wave analysis*

*US  DOLLAR  UPDATE*  ..... ( WEEKLY  VIEWS )

*6-16-05*
    THESE  CHARTS  ARE  being  posted  as  an  update  and to  show  how  the   US  DOLLAR  has  rallied  and  broken  out , so  to  speak  out  of  this    Falling Dagger  formation  ...  Now  that  it  has  rallied ...  It  appears  to  be  running  into  some  Major  Resistance ,,,, oscilators  are  in  oversold territory  it seems  also ...

  CAN  WE  PULL  BACK   SOME  ? .....



TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (17 June 2005)

*Re: US Dollar .... Elliot Wave analysis*

PG 2  

  6-16-05 ..............  UPDATE   ( weekly  views )


----------



## MARKETWAVES (6 July 2005)

*Re: US Dollar .... Elliot Wave analysis*

us  dollar .... weekly chart  update ...


    Clearly,  the   Us  Doollar has broke out....  

Should  be  running  into  some  kind  of  resistance  forward looking ...

,,,  Currently it  is  important  to  just  watch...waiting and watching  for  some  kind  of topping formation  to  start developing  like  a  rising  wedge  or  double  top  formation for example .....


----------



## DTM (6 July 2005)

*Re: US Dollar .... Elliot Wave analysis*

I agree with you MW. USD looks to hit major resistance.  My AUD/US dollar daily charts look like its going to bounce off major support that you have drawn.  ie Major resistance from your charts.


----------

